# First Win of 2009



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, it's official. We had our first OB race this past week end and I won the A race at the club level, with a speed of 2142 YPM........yes.......there was a tail wind...a mighty hefty one too as you can tell...........
202 miles in 2 hours, 46 minutes..........

Here's my little lady that won (although she's NOT little....everyone calls her a Whopper w/cheese).........LOL


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## cobraboy1976 (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!! NICE BIRD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

She is a beautiful bird. Congrads.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!
She's a beauty and looks very proud of herself!


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulation Renee!!!!! more wins to come.....


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, it's official. We had our first OB race this past week end and I won the A race at the club level, with a speed of 2142 YPM........yes.......there was a tail wind...a mighty hefty one too as you can tell...........
> 202 miles in 2 hours, 46 minutes..........
> 
> Here's my little lady that won (although she's NOT little....everyone calls her a Whopper w/cheese).........LOL


Congratulations LOvebirds.

Is it possible to ad a picture of her wing streched out please?
What strain is she?

Verry nice condition she has !!!!!

Bezz


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Great Job Renee, give us more details! Dave


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Way to go Renee!!

What a great way to start the season. Just think, it can only go down hill from here!  You know I am kidding. What a fantastic start. We are all thrilled for you. Keep it up.

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks everyone! Got up this morning and the combine results had been sent out late last night. No idea how they got out so quick........it's usually Wed. or Thurs........anyway......I also took first in the combine A race............pretty good week end..............


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Great Job Renee. I am very happy for both you girls and I hope your next win is soon to come.

Keep us posted Renee.

Ace


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

congrats on your win!!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*big win*



Lovebirds said:


> Well, it's official. We had our first OB race this past week end and I won the A race at the club level, with a speed of 2142 YPM........yes.......there was a tail wind...a mighty hefty one too as you can tell...........
> 202 miles in 2 hours, 46 minutes..........
> 
> Here's my little lady that won (although she's NOT little....everyone calls her a Whopper w/cheese).........LOL


wow CONGRATUALTIONS!!!! That was one fast race!!!!! and she is a beauty whats her background?
Mel


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi RENEE, CONGRATS you have a real fine looking bird in the WHOPPER, I have always had good results with hens,thats why I flew double widowhood*George


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sweeeeeeeet! love that big hen!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Way to go!!!!*

Congratulations to Renee and Ms. Whopper!!! 

Sweet!


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Congrats, Renee 
Now is that a first for overall ?? You did the ladies in the Combine proud
Rick


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Renee on your first of many wins this year!!! Nice looking hen!!!


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Fastpitch Here--

Good job Renee , Thats a good looking bird.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Congrats Renee!*


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Renee, 

Congratulations to you and your girl. She is a beauty. Way to go!!

Margaret


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats Renee  Hard to believe that 'little' girl got home so quick from so far! But then again, those winds were pretty tough


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

CONGRATS RENEE, HOPE THIS IS THE FIRST OF MANY MORE TO COME..

George


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations! Worth all the work over the winter!!!

She looks like she's posing. Maybe you should call her "Whopper, with Ham"

Now ..... SOAK IN THE GLORY !!!!!


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Renee,

Seeing on the videos how well you take care of your birds you deserve all the accolades you are receiving, you're living proof that if you do your part the birds will do theirs. I hope this is the beginning of a big season for you!

Ralph


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Well Done! She really took care of business! I know you are very proud.Good Luck next week. Jeff


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice Job renee!!


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

I would like to say congrats, and other words of encouragement but it seems everything to say has already been said. LOL.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Boy,you guys start racing real early in the year..Congrats to you !!!.....My first race is May 3rd....Seems like your combine will be half over before I even start...UGH !!!.......I`m Jealous !!!!.......Alamo


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HEY, RENEE!!


*MR. SQUEAKS AND I ARE THRILLED!! SENDING OUR HEARTFELT*

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*

*Whopper is one beautiful hen!! HERE'S TO 'EM!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Squeaks*


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations to you Renee​


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

LBrids,

Congrats!

Question, does your club post race results? If "yes" where at? Can you post the link? Also, if "yes" does your Club post them "real time" or would they consider doing so? With a little technology, its likely possible.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice Renee, congrats on your first of many wins.
Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats Renee and send my congratulations to that bird as well.

Oh yeah, the name of that tail wind is Burger King.
May you have more whopper wins!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks again everyone! I was out of town all day yesterday and just can't get caught up.......LOL
I'll try to answer some of the questions real quick. Today's Everett's birthday and we're going out to lunch with my parents, so another busy day.



Melsloft said:


> wow CONGRATUALTIONS!!!! That was one fast race!!!!! and she is a beauty whats her background?
> Mel


This bird is off of my stray cock that has given me quite a few winners over the past few years and a Van Loon hen, who I no longer have. In fact, this is one of the only two birds I have left from her. This birds sister is in the breeding loft. 



george simon said:


> *Hi RENEE, CONGRATS you have a real fine looking bird in the WHOPPER, I have always had good results with hens,thats why I flew double widowhood*George


That's exactly why I fly double widowhood. If I didn't I wouldn't have but one or two wins. My hens ALWAYS out do the cocks. 



Barn Pigeon said:


> Congrats, Renee
> Now is that a first for overall ?? You did the ladies in the Combine proud
> Rick


Not sure what you mean by overall? And yes, just so you all know, the other lady in my club took 2nd place in the club and combine. 4 minutes behind me. 



Alamo said:


> Boy,you guys start racing real early in the year..Congrats to you !!!.....My first race is May 3rd....Seems like your combine will be half over before I even start...UGH !!!.......I`m Jealous !!!!.......Alamo


Starting this early ain't all it's cracked up to be. In order to get your birds ready, you have to deal with the worst weather months that we have, Jan & Feb plus the hawks..........a lot of the old timers complain about how bad the hawks are in Feb and March, but when it comes time to vote in a new schedule, instead of starting in Mid-April, they vote to start as early as possible.........I don't understand it........
Well, actually I DO know why they do it.......but all they'd have to do is change that way they do things.........but that ain't happening. 



ZigZagMarquis said:


> LBrids,
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Question, does your club post race results? If "yes" where at? Can you post the link? Also, if "yes" does your Club post them "real time" or would they consider doing so? With a little technology, its likely possible.


Yes for the results. No for real time.........I wouldn't know where to start with that one. 
Here's the links to the club and combine race results.
http://drpclub.homestead.com/Raceresults.html

And, as a side note, as it stands right now, the winner of the both races, (me and another combine winner) can put in for the IF Speed Awards, because we both got better speeds in our respective distance catagories than what is posted now. COOL!


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi LOvebirds

If its possible, could you please ad a picture of her open wing, please !!!

Bezz


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, it's official. We had our first OB race this past week end and I won the A race at the club level, with a speed of 2142 YPM........yes.......there was a tail wind...a mighty hefty one too as you can tell...........
> 202 miles in 2 hours, 46 minutes..........
> 
> Here's my little lady that won (although she's NOT little....everyone calls her a Whopper w/cheese).........LOL


HEY !!

How did I miss this thread ?! 

*CONGRADULATIONS !!*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bezz said:


> Hi LOvebirds
> 
> If its possible, could you please ad a picture of her open wing, please !!!
> 
> Bezz


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> HEY !!
> 
> How did I miss this thread ?!
> 
> *CONGRADULATIONS !!*


You're just not nosey enough?? LOL
Thanks!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations to you and Whopper!


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I'll see what I can do.


Thanks 

I know you can.LOL

Bezz


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bezz said:


> Thanks
> 
> I know you can.LOL
> 
> Bezz


I'll get a pic tomorrow when we ship birds. She's going again this week end.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> She's going again this week end.


Looking forward to seeing if she can pull a repeat this weekend!!!!

Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> Looking forward to seeing if she can pull a repeat this weekend!!!!
> 
> Ace


You and me both!! 
She has been a consistent bird but has never pulled what she did last week end. She's been on the drop with winners a couple of times, but to be honest, she isn't the best trapper.......makes me wonder just how long she might have been sitting outside before she trapped, since she was in the clock for 20 minutes before I discovered she was even home. 
I'll be watching tomorrow..........THAT I can guarantee. LOL


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Renee,

Great job and I hope you and the combine winner both win your AU speed awards.

Ralph


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

all I can say is awesome , you deserve it and so do your birds


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Guess I can keep posting in this thread since I'm pretty sure it's "still" my first win of 2009 AND only win.........LOL
I actually don't know if I won anything this week or not. I suspect not........but you never know.
4847 from last week, came in a little less than 3 minutes with two other birds, behind her sister, a 2008 yearling. However, that was the A race and I already know that I got beat in the A race by at least one person. Don't know about the B race yet. 
ANYWAY..........it is what it is. Can't win em' all right??


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! Very FEW ever do! Dave


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> 4847 from last week,


Hi Lovebirds

Keep on trying like the rest of us.
I always say that next week i will win, if only to soothe my own wounds.

Luckely she is back,how about that picture of her wing?

What was the velocity for this race?

Bezz


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bezz said:


> Hi Lovebirds
> 
> Keep on trying like the rest of us.
> I always say that next week i will win, if only to soothe my own wounds.
> ...


LOL..........I took the camera with me to shipping and the batteries died on me. That ALWAYS happens to me with every camera I've ever owned in my life............I'll have to try again.
I flew 1380 in the A race and 1430 in the B race....somewhere around there anyway. 
We fly a 300 this week (277 for me) and a 400 next week (385 for me), so she'll stay home this coming week end and go next week end. I've only got 22 birds, so I'll have to start splitting them up now. Probably send the yearlings this week and the older birds the next week.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> LOL..........I took the camera with me to shipping and the batteries died on me. That ALWAYS happens to me with every camera I've ever owned in my life............I'll have to try again.
> I flew 1380 in the A race and 1430 in the B race....somewhere around there anyway.
> We fly a 300 this week (277 for me) and a 400 next week (385 for me), so she'll stay home this coming week end and go next week end. I've only got 22 birds, so I'll have to start splitting them up now. Probably send the yearlings this week and the older birds the next week.


Well, not so good this week. Flew 1379 in the A race and came in 17th place. Not even in the top 20%. In the B race, I flew 1432 and took 8th place. Funny how much difference a week makes huh? LOL
The same flyer won both races this week and we've come to expect that because he wins his fair share and mine.......and everybody elses........LOL year in and year out.


----------

